# Anyone Had Success With Dr. Richards' Program?



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I have an opportunity to join a small group that will focus on the techniques in Dr. Richards' program for overcoming SA? The idea of doing this both intrigues and terrifies me at the same time. Before I go ahead and try to get the program, I'd like to find out if anyone here has used it and what level of success you've had.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's great! Do you have a local group or going to Arizona? When does it start? I've read a lot of very good things about Dr. Richards' program. I started using the 20-tape set three years ago and got through tape 6 or something, and it noticeably helped me, but I quit doing them only because I could hear through my apt. walls and figured they could hear me practicing. 

I'm moving to Arizona next month specifically so I can join his local program there this fall. He has two intense programs one each in May and in June for people from all over the world, but I'm waiting for the regular weekly one this fall. They sent me an application but I'm waiting to hear back on their scholarship program.

I don't see how you can go wrong in joining you're group. It looks like a good and rare opportunity. Most people don't have an SA group available to them.

Good luck to you! Please keep us informed.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's too bad you didn't have a good experience. Hopefully, I'll have a good one when I attend this fall. I've read so many positive things about it, and most people that overcome SA don't post on an SA forum. Still looking forward to it, though. Doing nothing about it isn't helping me at all. :b


----------



## scitz (Apr 10, 2006)

oops... meant to pm not post this.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

ianthe said:


> I forgot to mention veggie, I went to a group in LA, and the therapist had supposedly visited the Arizona group to get ideas. I hope you have a good experience with it in the fall


 Thank you, ianthe. I really do, too.

I came back here to tell you I give you a lot of credit for going to the group meetings, even though it was very hard for you.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

This should probably go in the frustration thread, but I was all set to buy this series from someone on E-bay for a wicked discount, and someone else outbid me at the last second. Now I have less than two weeks to either order the series for full price, or pass up yet another rare opportunity to help myself.

Why does life always throw a monkey wrench in every effort I make to improve?


----------

